# Honey and pollen candy



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Queen Bee Gardens makes a taffy out of honey including a variety that they add pollen to. I doubt they will share the recipe though.
http://queenbeegardens.com/miva/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=QBG&Category_Code=CPD

-Tim


----------

